# BowTech Becomes a Savage



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Effective Immediately. 
BOWTECH BECOMES A SAVAGE

Savage Sports Corporation, with corporate offices in Westfield Massachusetts and BowTech, located in Eugene, Oregon are pleased to announce the completion of a landmark agreement whereby Savage acquired BowTech so that the combined resources and strength of the two well-established industry leaders can be concentrated to become a major force for growth within the shooting/hunting/outdoor industry. BowTech’s family of brands will continue to be promoted and marketed independently as a wholly owned subsidiary of Savage Sports Corp.

"We are impressed with BowTech’s vision and astonishing success in the archery industry and are thrilled to have them as part of the Savage family. We are looking forward to having the employees from BowTech and its sister divisions join us,” stated Ron Coburn, Chairman and CEO of Savage Sports. “Their growth record and solid values are a great fit with our existing business and management culture.”

Eugene, Oregon will remain BowTech’s headquarters and the existing management team will continue to guide the business as it has since inception. “We recognize that BowTech has a very successful business plan in place and we intend on keeping the winning formula intact” added Coburn.

Announcing the agreement, President, CEO and Founder of BowTech, John Strasheim stated, “This is an exciting time for BowTech; our incredible growth, the launch of our new 2008 lineup, coupled with the many opportunities created by this strong partnership with Savage, who knows where BowTech will venture next - the possibilities are endless.” In addition to his other duties, Strasheim will serve on the Savage board.

Savage Sports Corporation is a privately held company and consists of 3 (Savage) divisions:
Savage Arms is a leading manufacturer of center-fire rifles, located in Westfield, MA, while Savage (Canada) manufactures rim-fire rifles in Lakefield, Ontario, Canada. 
Savage Range Systems/PortaTarget, also based in Westfield MA, manufactures patented shooting ranges, target systems and shoot houses.
Other corporate brand names include:
Stevens, manufacturer of center-fire and rim-fire rifles and shotguns for the budget-conscious consumer.
Fox, a high quality brand of American-made shotguns.
Savage is the largest rifle manufacturer in the US.

BowTech, the largest bow company in the world, manufactures and distributes the industries finest compound bows and archery equipment. Founded in 1999, BowTech's corporate offices and manufacturing facilities are located on the outskirts of Eugene, Oregon. BowTech divisions include BowTech and Diamond Archery, Stryker Crossbows and WaterDog Surface Technologies with a worldwide dealer and distributor network.


----------



## geriggs (Apr 21, 2005)

*finally*

after all the speculation and rumors. An official word. i dont think much will change....lets hope not anyway.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

sweet!! it is true.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Thats too bad. I hope for bowtechs sake they are ran entirely seperately and the cheapness found in savage rifles doesn't migrate to Bowtech.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Looking forward to seeing what is next for Bowtech ! :wink:

Thanks for the update Pat !

FF


----------



## ciscokid (Apr 26, 2006)

I just bought me a Savage .17 last week!

Accu-trigger is sweet!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Effective Immediately.
> BOWTECH BECOMES A SAVAGE
> 
> 
> ...


kind of makes you question the validity of the info with this comment...


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

I'm more curious about the statement "BowTech, the largest bow company in the world".

I would have never guessed that to be true in a million years. What makes them the largest, number of bows sold, $ volume of sales, most employees, biggest buildings?...


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Maybe some improvements can be made in the area of customer service.... :zip:


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

Omega said:


> Maybe some improvements can be made in the area of customer service.... :zip:


My thoughts exactly. You couldnt say it in a nicer way.


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

I hope BowTech bows stay the same as they are now as well. Regardless of who it is, I have seen so many companies get bought up and quality goes south and yes sometimes all the way to Mexico. Actually not one I can think of has faired well except S&W's but out of T/C Arms. Don't think they have changed at all.

God protect BowTech from corporate 'good ideas'!

Also I would think someone like Hoyt would be the biggest bow company.


----------



## Zen Archery (Jul 27, 2004)

my two fav. rifles are my savage .17 hmr and savage 30.06... guess it will go with my bowtech hahahahahaa


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

TheTone said:


> Thats too bad. I hope for bowtechs sake they are ran entirely seperately and the cheapness found in savage rifles doesn't migrate to Bowtech.


Have you even seen a Savage rifle in the past few years? By far the best rifle for the money. High quality barrels and the accu-trigger is sweet. Even if they cost more I would buy a Savage over a Remington with as well as the new line shoots.


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

Olink said:


> I'm more curious about the statement "BowTech, the largest bow company in the world".
> 
> I would have never guessed that to be true in a million years. What makes them the largest, number of bows sold, $ volume of sales, most employees, biggest buildings?...


I think it has to do with the size of Matt's noggin.


----------



## x-shocker (Jan 25, 2007)

goatranch said:


> God protect BowTech from corporate 'good ideas'!


Are you saying you wouldn't want to see an accu-trigger on a bowtech?


----------



## RodS (Jan 18, 2003)

I'm pretty sure PSE is the largest bow manufacturer in the world, not Bowtech.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Believe what you will but savages are not anyone near the top in fit and finish. The accutrigger is a gimick and a half, it ain't that hard to adjust a remington or any other trigger. I've read how accurate they are and I don't doubt that, but for my money I'd rather have a gun that at least looks good.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i personally have a remington model 700 and would trade it for a savage anyday. i have one at work i am drooling over. 22-250 accutrigger, target barrel, stainless, wood stock. wow. as far as bowtech being the largest bow manufacturer im not sure if they are but i know they are close. they have grown over 500% in the last year. that is a lot of growing, and they felt that this spring when they couldn't keep up with demand. personally i don't know if i will be shooting bowtech this year maybe ill take the airborne 101 for a test drive but it better be one sweet shooter for me to buy one. chances are i will probably be switching to something else. i am glad to hear that they are keeping bowtech run by the same people for i have had excellent luck with customer service and warranty work for the few times i have had to deal with them.


----------



## Unassuming (Jul 23, 2006)

I think the key thing to look into is why BowTech ended up needing savage? When I heard the rumors, I figured with the large amount of sponsorship outside of archery and the purchase of the new CNC machines, that they were probably cash poor...It looks as if I was right...


----------



## Yours Truly (Dec 12, 2006)

TheTone said:


> but for my money I'd rather have a gun that at least looks good.


I guess some of us prefer function over form, instead of the way around..


----------



## goatranch (Sep 11, 2004)

unassuming said:


> I think the key thing to look into is why BowTech ended up needing savage? When I heard the rumors, I figured with the large amount of sponsorship outside of archery and the purchase of the new CNC machines, that they were probably cash poor...It looks as if I was right...


I would say usually when a company gets bought up...the comp. being bought needs the money and the company buying sees a deal OR a way to turn it into a deal buy restructuring or getting a tax break of some sort. Its benefitting both companies or there is no sense in doing it.


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

It looks as though maybe I will be shooting nothing but HOYT from now on... but to each his own.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

***Now , now gentlemen this is a thread announcing that Savage Sports has purchased Bowtech, not a firearms thread stating that my rifle is better than your rifle. There are other forums out there that you can go to, to discuss firearms, after all this is ArcherTalk.***

Jumpy,
AT Moderator


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

goatranch said:


> I would say usually when a company gets bought up...the comp. being bought needs the money and the company buying sees a deal OR a way to turn it into a deal buy restructuring or getting a tax break of some sort. Its benefitting both companies or there is no sense in doing it.


Dealing with inside sources I do not believe this is the case. Both companies were doing great and it was an agreement between both companies. There is alot I can not say but I can all the customers will be pleased!!! Just think they got alot more R&D money :wink: Time to break the 400fps mark. LOL Junkie


----------



## DFA (Dec 30, 2002)

" Bowtech, the largest bow company in the world " 
What world are they talking about ???
DFA


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

One thing I can assure you is that Bowtech is anything but cash poor. I can't disclose actual financials for 07' but if you want to do the math they will ship better than 120,000 bows and are projected to crush that for 08'.
You guys forget that Bowtech is also Diamond, as well as the supplier of private label bows for Bass Pro, Gander Mt. Sportsman's etc etc. As well as the Stryker crossbow line.
These bows I'd be willing to bet have a higher average sale price across the lines than the competition as well.
Take 120,000 times whatever dealer price you want to imagine and you can get an idea of the financial situation. That's a LOT of bows folks. 

There are lots of great bows on the market and I have a hard time understanding why people get so defensive about it. You hear a statement that makes "your company" sound like 2nd place and immediately the hair goes up LOL

If anyone is sure that Bowtech is NOT the largest bow company in the world lets hear some numbers of units sold X avg dealer cost and back it up. I'm all ears.:wink: Any of you guys know how many bows vs. ASP Hoyt or Mathews or PSE are doing? 

I know MANY of the guys in the office personally and they are excited about this move, it will absolutely further their ability to grow and expand. This was not a move to help a financial situation out of need, believe it or don't....whatever.
What it is is a lucrative move for both parties and an opportunity for both to become an even bigger player in the outdoor industry.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Seeee.......I told you they were becoming Savages.......My bud's at Savage Arms were just waiting until this happened so they could buy at an employee
discount!!!! Now, we'll have to see how good these friends really are :wink:


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Matt / PA said:


> One thing I can assure you is that Bowtech is anything but cash poor. I can't disclose actual financials for 07' but if you want to do the math they will ship better than 120,000 bows and are projected to crush that for 08'.
> You guys forget that Bowtech is also Diamond, as well as the supplier of private label bows for Bass Pro, Gander Mt. Sportsman's etc etc. As well as the Stryker crossbow line.
> These bows I'd be willing to bet have a higher average sale price across the lines than the competition as well.
> Take 120,000 times whatever dealer price you want to imagine and you can get an idea of the financial situation. That's a LOT of bows folks.
> ...



Very Well Said, Matt.

Joey


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Matt / PA said:


> One thing I can assure you is that Bowtech is anything but cash poor. I can't disclose actual financials for 07' but if you want to do the math they will ship better than 120,000 bows and are projected to crush that for 08'.
> You guys forget that Bowtech is also Diamond, as well as the supplier of private label bows for Bass Pro, Gander Mt. Sportsman's etc etc. As well as the Stryker crossbow line.
> These bows I'd be willing to bet have a higher average sale price across the lines than the competition as well.
> Take 120,000 times whatever dealer price you want to imagine and you can get an idea of the financial situation. That's a LOT of bows folks.
> ...



Matt,

You should have posted this in red text, people tend to read it more than black...:wink::tongue:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for the news Pat. I hope this brings nothing but good for Savage, BowTech, and thier customers.


----------



## john edwards (Nov 4, 2002)

TheTone said:


> Believe what you will but savages are not anyone near the top in fit and finish. The accutrigger is a gimick and a half, it ain't that hard to adjust a remington or any other trigger. I've read how accurate they are and I don't doubt that, but for my money I'd rather have a gun that at least looks good.


I have 2 Savages, a muzzleloader & my kid's .243....and the trigger is NO gimmick. It works and you don't have to be a gunsmith to adjust it. Absolutely no creep and breaks like glass....plus, they are almost half the price of a Remington or Ruger(which you cannot even adjust the trigger on, gotta replace it)


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

120,000 bows/yr translates into 461 bow/day. :tongue:


----------

